# Eastfork ranger station



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Where is the ranger station at eastfork lake so I can register my kayak..... Thanks


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Elklick road 99% sure, can't miss it!


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Do the kayaks themselves have a serial number on them....


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

All kayaks have a hull id


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Found it.....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd be surprised if you can register your kayak there. I've always had to do it at a Division of Watercraft office.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

That is a division of watercraft


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Registered!!! Now time to do some yakin


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

fishwendel2 said:


> All kayaks have a hull id



Not if your a KY resident. We dont have those silly rules down our way. That's Ohio's way of harassing anyone they want so they can say they're checking identification and what not. I think you have to register arm floaties on OH??? lol


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

fishwendel2 said:


> All kayaks have a hull id





Nubes said:


> Not if your a KY resident. We dont have those silly rules down our way. That's Ohio's way of harassing anyone they want so they can say they're checking identification and what not. I think you have to register arm floaties on OH??? lol


LOL...better take a closer look at your yak.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> LOL...better take a closer look at your yak.


LOL, yeah your right about that! I meant to comment on the registration numbers people have to put on their yaks after they register them. That is what we do not do in KY. I looked into and I believe if I had my yak on an OH waterway for more than 3 months then I would have to register it


----------

